# iPhone case looks like severed kid's hand



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now I can see some haunters having fun corpsing this hand.

http://gadgetbox.msnbc.msn.com/_new...eepy-iphone-case-looks-like-severed-kids-hand


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Now I want an iphone!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwww, gross!:googly:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Ahhhh, that's practical. That would just add another bulge in my pants.


----------

